

BitcoinWireless.com - 280 carriers in 112 countries, exclusively with Bitcoin - shocks
http://bitcoinwireless.com/

======
shocks
>> Hey All! We just rolled out the soft launch and looking for people to test
and review for us! As always, if your order fails and its our fault...the
transfer is free! Thanks, Charlie and the team @ BitInstant

(from the reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/180alb/bitcoinwirel...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/180alb/bitcoinwirelesscom_280_carriers_in_112_countries/))

